# VM de Windows 11 avec l'App "UTM"



## Ledvyc (15 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je voulais faire une VM de Windows 11 avec l'App "UTM" mais j'ai ceci qui s'affiche à l'exécution de la VM, il faut faire quoi quand on arrive ici ?

J'ai téléchargé le .iso Windows 11 (22H2) Insider Preview sur le site officiel de Microsoft ici : https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windowsinsiderpreviewiso?wa=wsignin1.0

Merci d'avance.

Cordialement


----------



## edenpulse (16 Octobre 2022)

As-tu suivi le guide/tuto fourni par UTM? 




__





						Windows 11
					

Virtual machines for Mac




					mac.getutm.app


----------



## Ledvyc (16 Octobre 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> As-tu suivi le guide/tuto fourni par UTM?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui, mais je n'ai pas pris ce Windows qui propose car il est en Anglais c'est pourquoi je suis allé le prendre sur le site de Microsoft   

Est-ce qu'il est possible de changer l'emplacement des VMs ?


----------



## LaJague (17 Octobre 2022)

Et comment veux-tu que ça marche si tu ne suis pas le guide ?
Il te faut un Windows Arm !


----------



## Ledvyc (17 Octobre 2022)

LaJague a dit:


> Et comment veux-tu que ça marche si tu ne suis pas le guide ?
> Il te faut un Windows Arm !


Oui d'accord qu'il faut un Windows arm mais même avec ça, il ne marche pas  
J'ai téléchargé le .iso sur "UUP-dump" ici > https://uupdump.net/known.php?q=windows+11+insider+preview+arm
J'ai pris le premier : Windows 11 Insider Preview 10.0.25217.1010 (rs_prerelease) arm64
Même sur le site officiel de Microsoft ici > https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windowsinsiderpreviewARM64?wa=wsignin1.0
Et c'est bien des arm !


----------



## LaJague (17 Octobre 2022)

Dans le doute tu as essayé celui du tuto ??


----------



## Ledvyc (17 Octobre 2022)

LaJague a dit:


> Dans le doute tu as essayé celui du tuto ??


Oui, il fonctionne très bien sauf que ce n'ait pas un .iso mais un VHDX et en plus c'est que en English !


----------



## LaJague (17 Octobre 2022)

Mais UTM ne te permet pas d’installer une iso mais de monter un disque virtuel vhdx contenant déjà un Windows installé ! 

Tu veux utiliser un soft sans savoir ce qu’il fait ou comment il marche …. 

Si tu veux du fr avec cette app, il te faut un vhdx avec Windows fr dessus


----------



## Ledvyc (17 Octobre 2022)

Ha d’accord, je comprends mieux maintenant   
Mais où peut-on trouver des vhdx avec un Windows fr ?


----------



## edenpulse (17 Octobre 2022)

Ou tu prends la version en anglais proposée et tu la passes en français dans les paramètres de Windows. Et c’est bon


----------



## Ledvyc (17 Octobre 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Ou tu prends la version en anglais proposée et tu la passes en français dans les paramètres de Windows. Et c’est bon


Ok, merci pour cette info


----------



## Ledvyc (17 Octobre 2022)

LaJague a dit:


> Mais UTM ne te permet pas d’installer une iso mais de monter un disque virtuel vhdx contenant déjà un Windows installé !
> 
> Tu veux utiliser un soft sans savoir ce qu’il fait ou comment il marche ….
> 
> Si tu veux du fr avec cette app, il te faut un vhdx avec Windows fr dessus


Juste une dernière question pourquoi sur ma capture, il y a la possibilité de se servir des .iso ? à quoi sert-il alors ?


----------



## OnyX (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir,

Pour info, la version Insider Preview passée en français n'est pas complètement traduite.

De plus, il me semble qu'il y a des commandes à rentrer pendant l'install de W11 avec UTM.

La seule version ARM finale et pleinement française n'est installée qu'avec Parallels Desktop.


----------



## Ledvyc (17 Octobre 2022)

OnyX a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Pour info, la version Insider Preview passée en français n'est pas complètement traduite.
> 
> La seule version ARM finale et pleinement française n'est installée qu'avec Parallels Desktop.


Bonsoir,

Merci pour cette info  

Peut-on changer l'emplacement des Vms ?

Bonne soirée


----------



## Ledvyc (18 Octobre 2022)

OnyX a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Pour info, la version Insider Preview passée en français n'est pas complètement traduite.
> 
> ...


Re, Peut-on changer l'emplacement des Vms ?


----------



## Ledvyc (18 Octobre 2022)

LaJague a dit:


> Mais UTM ne te permet pas d’installer une iso mais de monter un disque virtuel vhdx contenant déjà un Windows installé !
> 
> Tu veux utiliser un soft sans savoir ce qu’il fait ou comment il marche ….
> 
> Si tu veux du fr avec cette app, il te faut un vhdx avec Windows fr dessus


J'ai fait un test avec un iso et ça fonctionne très bien !

Donc l'app fonctionne très bien avec des iso comme les vhdx  
Fait quand même attention à ce que tu écris quand même, il y a des personnes qui aurait mal pris ce que tu as marqué :
"Tu veux utiliser un soft sans savoir ce qu’il fait ou comment il marche …."
Je connaissez bien cette App 

a+


----------



## OnyX (19 Octobre 2022)

Ledvyc a dit:


> Re, Peut-on changer l'emplacement des Vms ?


Bonjour,

Désolé, je ne m'en rappelle plus... Je ne pense pas, mais je n'en suis pas certain. A confirmer donc...


----------



## Ledvyc (19 Octobre 2022)

OnyX a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Désolé, je ne m'en rappelle plus... Je ne pense pas, mais je n'en suis pas certain. A confirmer donc...


Bonjour, merci pour ce renseignement


----------



## Ledvyc (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que c'est normal après avoir installé Windows 11 qu'il n'y a pas l'app Store d'installer de Windows ?
Est-ce que c'est normal que la roulette de la souris soit inverser pour monter et descendre les ascenseurs ?

a+


----------

